# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Lunch food on long trips

## phillipgr

What do you guys take for lunch food on your longer trips when you want to keep weight down?

I've always liked can tuna as it's pretty compact and nice  and filling but having to lug the can both ways does add a bit to the pack weight. Has anyone found tuna in a packet instead of a can?

A stick of Salami is good. I started bringing pita bread instead of normal bread as it's not so likely to get squashed but i found it went brittle and fell into a million pieces pretty quick. What do you guys take as a carbohydrate? Crackers a good option for the tuna but I can only eat so many of those.

Cheers

----------


## Pengy

I hate cabin bread and pitta bread  as they  are just too dry for my pallette. 
Tuna is a good one, but rather than take tins, I would be inclined to tranfer the contents to a vaccuum pack. This sqeezes it down to stuff all and you only have the bag to carry out. Works a treat for all kinds of other stuff as well of course. 
I know of one guy who even vaccuum packs his PLB.
Backcountry meals are ok at a push, but quite an expensive option IMO. Good old cheese n crackers is my fave.

----------


## Bernie

I take cruskits  , salami sliced in a vacuum pack , cheese slices;(1s day or so ) a Tamato  stored in my tea mug rapped in glad wrap cruskits  cheese salami all tit  in a Tupperware  container which is very compact and saves every thing from being squashed

----------


## Bill999

If there is water available in the area then I dehydrate, if not just plan your meal and cook/incorporate at home and put in a ziplock/vacume bag

Try get away from tin as it's weighty and doesn't burn easily

----------


## Wirehunt

For lunch an apple or orange n a bit of chocolate.

----------


## Barefoot

Put the tuna in a ziplock. Then a few crispbread and an apple or orange.

----------


## kiwi39

German packaged bread  :Psmiley: umpernickel .. Comes in prepagaed slices that keep for ages .. very moist and huge energy hit. 
Salami
Cheese
Sliced Onions

Jetboil, Tea and Condensed milk in a tube ... Nothing quite restores your energy as the above with a warm cuppa

Apples for on the go .. or dehydrated bananas
Nuts for instant energy

And - a recent addition is Dried Sausage or Homemade Biltong 

Tim

----------


## Twoshotkill

I usually take ham/ luncheon, cheese slices and for bread I use buns..... the buns are ok if they are squashed they don't doe up like normal bread when flattened in the pack.

----------


## outdoorlad

Depends what sort of hunting I'm doing, bush hunting I'll just take a OSM bar, orange & some nuts. tops hunting, Tuna or salami, cheese, bread rolls or crackers, orange, probably have a choc bar/nuts in my daypack in case I need a pick me up, snatch.

----------


## veitnamcam

If Im walking in then Im not goin for more than 1-2 or maybe 3 nights max, I love OSMs compact, energy dense and slow to burn. usually make myself some manwidges for the first day then its bars,nuts and tins of fish.

----------


## Rushy

> If Im walking in then Im not goin for more than 1-2 or maybe 3 nights max, I love OSMs compact, energy dense and slow to burn. usually make myself some manwidges for the first day then its bars,nuts and tins of fish.


Snap

----------


## Barefoot

You just get Phil to carry your lunch, that's why he's asking for advise.

----------


## keen fella

2 min noodle is always an easy favourite and usually only takes 3 minutes to make   :Wink: 

I carry a stainless mug that fits my tiny cooker, gas bottle and spork inside.  All I need is a water source and bingo, lunch is served.

Other food items include: Tuna and crackers, muesli bars, chocolate, orange or apple and lollies.

----------


## Rushy

Phillip you can get flavoured tuna in sachets/ packets. I like the sweet Thai chilli the best

----------


## Toby

Does every bugger here eat tuna?

----------


## Barefoot

Well it is the chicken of the sea.

----------


## Rushy

> Does every bugger here eat tuna?


Have you ever tried a fresh Tuna steak Toby. It is the dogs bollocks.

----------


## Toby

Tbh I have never had it, Not planning to start as it smells like shit out of a can. If I get a chance to taste tuna fresh I'll have it though.

----------


## Rushy

Raw Tuna is very nice. A rare Tuna steak even nicer.

----------


## Pengy

A lot of the tinned stuff is apparently skippy (and no, I dont mean it is kangaroo)

----------


## MassiveAttack

The can doesn't weigh that much in the grand scheme of things.  If you buy tuna in oil (as opposed to water) then you can pour the oil into your 2 min noodle slops and eat it as well.  Smoked salmon is a great thing to take if you can handle the expense of buying it.

----------


## phillipgr

> Phillip you can get flavoured tuna in sachets/ packets. I like the sweet Thai chilli the best


I'll have to look around for that, that'll be primo. 

Some good ideas on this thread.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## phillipgr

> You just get Phil to carry your lunch, that's why he's asking for advise.


I cut lunches too you know  :Wink:  

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

> Does every bugger here eat tuna?


no way bro, that crap stinks :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

I take sardines,mainly because nobody else in the house will eat them so they will stay in the pantry while salmon vanishes.

----------


## Bonecrusher

Salami, hard cheese, hard crackers find a cake of chocolate is a nice treat.

----------


## phillipgr

I bought a wheel of camembert cheese on a couple trips in the winter which was nice. It all turned to custard when the weather started heating up though haha just melted to crap

----------


## moonhunt

How do you guys refrain from eating all your food in one sitting

I normally buy a pie,then smoke all day and whine to my wife that im starving when I get home, make puppy faces and she feeds me

----------


## kiwi39

Oh , yeah. OSM's. The mini ones ... Cant eat the full sizers, they're too big. But as @veitnamcam says, nice slow burn energy release. 


Tim

----------


## EeeBees

I know it is another can to carry but a little can of pineapple pieces is so refreshing after hauling yourself and the pack and the skin and the legs and the backsteak and the gun up the hill.

----------


## MassiveAttack

> I bought a wheel of camembert cheese on a couple trips in the winter which was nice. It all turned to custard when the weather started heating up though haha just melted to crap


That sounds like a great opportunity for a impromptu back country fondue party.

----------


## keen fella

And I forgot to mention....
I always take a container of "pancakes in a shake" and maple syrup if we are going to a place not to far to walk or via vehicle.  Nothing like making hot pancakes for breakfast if the weather packs in.  Love it or hate it, I bet you would be jealous if I was cooking them while you are munching on your OSM bar for breakkie.

----------


## 308

Yeah OSMs but also make your own rollie sandwiches in flatbread - not pita or that mexican crap which crumbles or sticks together - multigrain wraps with presliced cheese and salami are good for the first day and a half.

If you wanna undercut backcountry meal pricetags then freeze your own meals of - say, red curry with rice - into a slider zip plastic bag then slide the zip down about 10% and prop it up in your billy as a boil-in-the-bag meal - I've found that it works well for the first couple of days and then it is dry stuff after that - also the pams zipslider bags are crap compared to the expensive branded ones.

The good thing about tuna in oil can is use the oil for frying - venison or onions, depends on how well ya stalk and shoot..

----------


## phillipgr

OSM bars are  great but $$$ I'm a student  :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> OSM bars are  great but $$$ I'm a student


Make your own then!

Someone posted an old school recipe a while back, you could pimp it up to your own design if you wished.

----------


## phillipgr

> Make your own then!
> 
> Someone posted an old school recipe a while back, you could pimp it up to your own design if you wished.


Good thinking mate  :Cool:

----------


## 308

Here ya go

Tramper’s Oat Slice 

Ingredients

125g butter (diced and at room temp)
200g (1 cup) sugar
26g (2 Tbsp) golden syrup
1 egg (lightly beaten)
140g (1 cup) flour
1 tsp baking powder
80g (1 cup) shredded coconut
100g (1 cup) rolled oats
75g (1/2 cup) sultanas
95g (1/2 cup) roughly chopped dried apricots
70g (1/2 cup) pumpkin seeds
70g (1/2 cup) sunflower seeds
30ml (2 Tbsp) lemon juice
Finely grated zest of ½ lemon

Optional: ½ cup of chocolate chips, cashews, macadamias, chopped almonds etc 

Method

Preheat oven to 180 degrees Celsius.
Line a 30cm x 20cm x 4cm tray with baking paper and grease with butter or baking spray.
Place butter into a large bowl, add sugar and golden syrup and beat until pale and creamy.
Add egg and beat until combined.
Add flour, baking powder, coconut, oats, sultanas, apricots, pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, lemon juice and zest. Mix till combined.
Press into the tin evenly with spatula or your hand.
Place in pre-heated oven and bake for 30 -40 minutes till golden brown and firm to touch (I find this is quicker with fan bake – only 20 – 25 minutes - keep checking).
Remove from oven and cool. Cut into squares or fingers.
Store in airtight container for up to 7 days depending how crispy it is (the original recipe off Stuff said 4 – 5 days but it lasts much longer).


Things I've learned since last making this
1 The ingredients make it end up nearly as expensive as OSMs
2 cut a strip of greaseproof paper and run it between the stacks of cut slice cos they stick together otherwise
3 Don't get too doctrinal about the recipe, as long as there is enough syrup and butter to bind it all together it'll work
4 WATCH IT LIKE A HAWK IN THE OVEN -shit will go to carbon soon as look at ya

----------


## username

B&E and Choc!!!!  doesnt matter how far im walkn they come.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## SIKAHUNTER

> Here ya go
> 
> Trampers Oat Slice


Just add meat for Hunter's version!!

----------


## Tahr

As I pass through town I sometimes buy a couple of cheeseburgers to stuff into my pack.  They are fine cold, and keep for a day. They also stand a bit of a flattening in my pack.

----------


## 308

Good point - I sometimes carry all the long-life stuff and forget that the first meal in the bush can be a really good one even if it's a bit squished






> As I pass through town I sometimes buy a couple of cheeseburgers to stuff into my pack.  They are fine cold, and keep for a day. They also stand a bit of a flattening in my pack.

----------


## phillipgr

> Here ya go
> 
> Trampers Oat Slice 
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 125g butter (diced and at room temp)
> 200g (1 cup) sugar
> 26g (2 Tbsp) golden syrup
> ...


Cheers for the recipe mate!

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

[QUOTE=kiwi39;201393]German packaged bread  :Psmiley: umpernickel .. Comes in prepagaed slices that keep for ages .. very moist and huge energy hit

Tim

Cheers Tim, never heard of 'Pumpernickel' will defo give it a try.......

----------


## kiwi39

This is what you're looking for in the specialty foods section of most supermarkets 

Tim

----------


## veitnamcam

"fitness bro" :Grin:  :Cool:  love it.

Got the marketing right for nz lol.

----------


## PerazziSC3

A subway makes for a mean first dinner/lunch

I also like to take a few rodeo burgers from bk...

----------


## kiwi39

> "fitness bro" love it.
> 
> Got the marketing right for nz lol.


Haha. Actually it's "fitness brot" brot is bread in German. 

On longer trips I keep the wrappers for when I feel like a bit of female company

----------


## veitnamcam

A cold burger would make me puke if i could force it down.

Subway on the other hand:thumbup:

----------


## Scouser

> Haha. Actually it's "fitness brot" brot is bread in German. 
> 
> On longer trips I keep the wrappers for when I feel like a bit of female company




Whoa....TMI..........haharrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!  !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bill999

I'm thinking of emptying a big can of tuna or similar into a vacume deal bag and using the sealing function to seperate the contents inside into little parcels of meal size

Save a bit of money and bulk/weight at the same time

It's just a shame it's 6 months between hunting trips for me.....

----------


## MattyP

> A cold burger would make me puke if i could force it down.
> 
> Subway on the other hand:thumbup:


Same I reckon. Seems an odd one as pretty fragile and not that packable I'd imagine!!

For day one I normally make a couple sandwiches in a takeaway container, then this gets used as my rubbish bin for the rest of the trip. Other food is bars and backcountry meals.

Longest trip is only two dayers so far though.

----------


## LifeLust

I usually buy grill a few slices of schnitzel and bacon to cook/dry it out a little. (salt the schnitzel) wrap with baking paper and put in snap lock bag. It keeps really well and can be eaten with crackers, bread or my favorite is mixing it in with Mac n cheese and freeze dried veges usually for dinner. 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> German packaged bread umpernickel .. Comes in prepagaed slices that keep for ages .. very moist and huge energy hit. 
> Salami
> Cheese
> Sliced Onions
> 
> Jetboil, Tea and Condensed milk in a tube ... Nothing quite restores your energy as the above with a warm cuppa
> 
> Apples for on the go .. or dehydrated bananas
> Nuts for instant energy
> ...


Where do you pick up that bread fella

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> What do you guys take for lunch food on your longer trips when you want to keep weight down?
> 
> I've always liked can tuna as it's pretty compact and nice  and filling but having to lug the can both ways does add a bit to the pack weight. Has anyone found tuna in a packet instead of a can?
> 
> A stick of Salami is good. I started bringing pita bread instead of normal bread as it's not so likely to get squashed but i found it went brittle and fell into a million pieces pretty quick. What do you guys take as a carbohydrate? Crackers a good option for the tuna but I can only eat so many of those.
> 
> Cheers


Well.....lunch for me is usually

A sandwich with bread like plougmans etc suppoted by salami and cheese
+
A packet of triden Laksa noodles boiled with a continental laksa soup mix, making a nice thick broth. ( mix them together noodles and soup at the same time) tastes good and gives you a good hit of salt ....

Mixed nuts for a snack and a Tasti (brand) snack log.

----------


## kiwi39

> Where do you pick up that bread fella


Saw some in Waikanae New World the other day ....

If its in our little NW, should be in most. It wasn't in with the bread though it was in with the specialty goods


Tim

----------


## Roy Lehndorf

> Saw some in Waikanae New World the other day ....
> 
> If its in our little NW, should be in most. It wasn't in with the bread though it was in with the specialty goods
> 
> 
> Tim


Cheers fella - will go for a look tomorrow

----------


## gadgetman

For a longer trip (a week or so)I take a spicy fruit loaf for the first few days (packed carefully in the top of the pack) and cabin bread for the rest. Top it with a block of cheese, salami, and vegemite. I also make up a couple of pancake mixes to throw in the bag for the odd camp day, weighs nothing costs nothing. A small bag of rice that gets left in the bottom of the bag as an emergency supply is good too.

I also like to sprout mong beans for some fresh greens in a meal or snack, weighs nothing and taste good. Beneficial for the body to process protein better. Right, I'm off to hug a tree and light some joss sticks.

----------


## HeavyD

Mousetraps are the way to go I reckon. Toasts the bread so it doesn't get squashed easy and you don't notice it get stale, and as long as you toast the cheese and bacon etc enough so they dry out a bit they last for ages and taste bloody good too.

----------


## Dundee

Mouse traps are bloody good thanks HeavyD

----------


## veitnamcam

How often do you check the traps?

----------


## Dundee

If the mrs made them daily there would be none to check,I think there is another name?

----------


## HeavyD

Not sure on another name, basically just mini pizzas made with bread as a base

----------


## Kaweka_Neil

Initially bread rolls and salami.  Then it's crackers instead of bread.  I like canned sardines in oil (not water) for once the salami runs out.  wash the cans out thoroughly to get rid of smell and then smash em flat with a couple of rocks.

Don't like pita bread as it's too dry and usually fairly heavy.

----------


## Happy

:Thumbsup:   :Grin:   :ORLY:

----------


## Happy

@Bryan your mate sent me a pic of that stag in the weekend. Have I missed your thread ?  Ha ha I know yr a modest guy but there's no escape round here. Sorry if you hv posted and I missed it.    :Thumbsup:   :Grin:

----------


## Bryan

A picture is located here  @Happy :   :Have A Nice Day: 

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...93/index2.html

----------


## phillipgr

I've been trolling this thread for a few ideas. Going in for ten days on Thursday, pack will be very heavy no matter. Luckily I'm young and dumb  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Good luck Phil and stay safe :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> I'm young and dumb


And seeing as how you are to shy to say hello to that librarian you can add on "and full of cum"

----------


## Dundee

dirty bastard but bloody funny Rushy :Grin:

----------


## square1

Ten days, lucky bugger! You've got a bit of food to carry for that long!

----------


## Rushy

Have a safe trip Phillip.

----------

